
Global Crisis ‘Vastly Worse’ Than 1930s, Taleb Says - getp
http://www.bloomberg.com/apps/news?pid=20601080&sid=aYijnS7fUBRc&refer=asia
======
jleyank
"The current global crisis is “vastly worse” than the 1930s because financial
systems and economies worldwide have become more interdependent, “Black Swan”
author Nassim Nicholas Taleb said."

I disagree. I don't think we're at risk at the moment of seeing a resurgence
of dictatorial states. Similarly, I don't think any European powers are
harboring resentment over treaties imposed on them in the last few years.
Autarky isn't being pushed as a solution to anybody's economic problems (at
least not on a large scale).

If we're still able to realistically talk about internet startups, we're doing
better than the early 30's. I don't think anybody's facing 25% unemployment,
and nobody (even the US) is setting out to cause hyperinflation to screw those
demanding reparations of it.

And, please, oh please, let's get a few comments in place before tripping
Godwin's Law.

